# Sweatz vest!



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Sweatz vests, yay or nay guys for losing weight?

http://sweatzsportz.com/pc/Male-Vest-br-Contains-8-vests-per-pack-4p3.htm

I personally think they are a gimmick, but would like to know what you peeps think?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Plenty of people lose weight without them


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just wear a jumper when you train or a extra layer


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep, I agree guys. I know you would lose some water weight but you will soon put that back on. But they also say that you have to burn more calories to produce more sweat?

Not sure how much more calories you would burn wearing one of these vests during a workout, but I imagine it to be a very small quantity?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I think that under some rare types of training, increasing body temp may have some use, however I think that in most cases it would be of little use at best, and potentially dangerous at worse.

During workouts I loose enormous amounts of water and electrolytes, and this requires constant replenishment during and after the workout, and this requires careful attention post workout to monitor water levels and ensure rehydration.

Apart from dehydration making you feel bad, there is some evidence of dehydration reducing the increase in testosterone from exercise, and increasing cortisol levels. Shortage of electrolytes can have significant problems too.

For most people, if they want to increase their rate of perspiration then I would suggest increasing exercise intensity & reducing rest times. If one is still hell bent on kit to increase perspiration then a traditional sauna suit and a jump rope would be cheaper.

On a more general point, I think the best way to loose weight (build muscle or achieving other goals for that matter) is to identify the factors that influence success the most, and hammer the effort on those factors until you can do no more, then and only then seek out the next most important factors. In the case of fat loss this would be putting in the time doing aerobic exercise, keeping diet clean and the amounts right, then pushing the resistance up, ensuring this is done all the time. Once this is all ok, then one can look at supplements, little gizmos, etc to squeeze out a bit extra productivity.

J


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

daisbuys said:


> Sweatz vests, yay or nay guys for losing weight?
> 
> http://sweatzsportz.com/pc/Male-Vest-br-Contains-8-vests-per-pack-4p3.htm
> 
> I personally think they are a gimmick, but would like to know what you peeps think?


Sweatz vests, yay or gay guys for losing weight? :lol:

could even were hot pants to go with it sweat even more lol:lol:


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

if you do want to buy it dont waste your money. Just stick on a black bin liner


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Whoppers home in on the steam room at my gym all the time in a lazy person's attempt at weight loss.

It just causes water loss though sweat as would this.

Less carbs in your diet will lose you water and permanently.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ba baracuss said:


> Less carbs in your diet will lose you water and permanently.


How can you lose water *permanently* by dropping carbs - you mean drop the amount of carbs you eat permanently to achive this?

Water just comes back when you add carbs and carbs are needed for engery. Sure fat has its place as an engery source, but carbs should form the main engery source for a BBer.


----------



## SweatzSportz (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

my name is Chris Hamilton and I am the owner of Sweatz Sportz Ltd and the Sweatz Vest. After reading your comments I thought I'd reply and shed some light on the Sweatz Vest and how it works and the pre-conceptions people have.

Let me start by saying that the Sweatz Vest is probably the worlds only genuine weight loss product with Scientific evidence to back it up. It has been recognised by the British Association of Sports and Exercise Sciences for its effectiveness as a weight loss product. If it was a gimmick it would never acheive this!

*It's nothing to do with the water loss which makes you lose weight *

The Sweatz Vest works by increasing energy expenditure which basically means it heats up your body so your body in turn produces a profuse sweat to maintain healthy body temp and this function burns at least an extra 30% more calories. We advise all customers to drink as much water as possible as its the calories you burn up that makes you lose weight and it has nothing to do with water loss.

*Nothing like a binliner*

Binliners are made from chemical waste and are full of toxins like lead, cadmium, mercury all which can cause such things as cancer etc The Sweatz Vest although it looks very simple is actually quite complex. It contains no toxins what so ever, it is also the perfect weight and thickness to give maximum results. A jumper just wouldn't work and as for Sauna Suits they rip easily they are uncomfortable they are no discreet like the Sweatz Vest and they also cover to much area so you get fatigued before you can even get half a workout done so you end up not burning as many calories as you would without it. The Sweatz Vest is made so it does not hinder your session what so ever. Its silky smooth and you don't even know your wearing it! Its perfect for its job which is to burn extra calories! Sauna suits are also far more expensive!

Its true as a body builder the loss of electrolytes does make your muscles smaller but not where you would notice, but the Sweatz Vest is a weight loss product which works on burning calories and if you keep hydrated then you will not get anykind of shrinkage. Most body builders will not do cardio and rely on synthetic products like steroids and clembuterol or just starvation to try and strip down because if they did it healthy like doing cv in a Sweatz Vest they wouldn't have the time to concentrate on their weight training programme.

Hope this helps. I can honestly say through professional sporting first hand knowledge and all the testing we've had to go through, there is nothing in the world to match the Sweatz Vest for weight loss. On a different note we have just launched our very own new wave of Sports Nutrition which is awesome and I'll give you some 10% off codes next week for when ordering. Please check out our website www.sweatzsportz.com and tell us what you think to the product range!

Keep on training!

Chris Hamilton

Sweatz Sportz Ltd

No matter how much you sweat naturally wearing a Sweatz Vest and sweating more will burn more calories and make you lose weight faster.


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

A few MMA fighters at my gym use stuff like these to make weight. You'll just lose water weight and bang it straight back on with a few pints of water.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I admit i do sometimes use the binbag effect in the summer when doin outdoor training to sweat a little more but probably dosent rly do much just feel more productive in my head lol


----------



## joe72 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweatz customer service is one of the worst I have ever encountered. Its really a lack of the former. I bought the 20pack online using a group buying voucher, my order wasnt placed properly as there was an error. A notification appeared to email them which I did. No reply so 2 weeks later I emailed again. No apology for lack of communication. I still havent received my order, 2 months later, despite emailing these guys twice since about it. I have also prepayed for them so I would say to people avoid buying them unless you want to loose money!!


----------



## SweatzSportz (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you have had a bad experience when indirectly buying from us via a group buying voucher site. There has been quite a few problems with the voucher companies that create problems at our end which is not our fault but we do try very, very hard at maintaining a good customer service and alls orders are sent out without delay. One problem includes us receiving voucher codes that do not work (i.e. this sounds like something that could have happened to yourself) so the order doesn't go through even though the customer thinks it has and we actually never see the failed order so cannot possibly send it out.

I have also checked the system and cannot find 1 email from yourself so you may have emailed the wrong address the correct address is [email protected]

All normal orders are dispatched next day and we have a solid reputation, but unfortunately some of the voucher companies have past on their faults and we get all the stick. I once again apologise for your bad experience and if you email the above email address I will sort this for you asap

Kind Regards

Chris Hamilton

Sweatz


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

No offense Mr Hamilton, but anyone who isn't an idiot can see that your 'sweat vests' are a waste of time and money

*'Lose up to 1 STONE in a month'*

Just from wearing a bit of plastic? hahahaha, sounds legit!!

I think I'll just wear a jumper when I work out


----------

